# TiVo Desktop Plus Transfers Stopped Working



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello,

I have been using TiVo Desktop Plus for years to transfer shows from 3 different TiVos to my PC for archiving/storage.

This morning, all three Tivos will not transfer. Transfers fail. Yet, I am able to download to Tivo Desktop, the list of shows on each of the TiVo units.

So, even though I have rebooted the TiVos and PC, I don't think it is a router issue as if it was, I would not be able to download the list of shows on each TiVo unit.

Any ideas??

Thanks,

mchiles
Hershey PA
1 TiVo Series 3 OLED
2 TiVo Elites


----------



## notting (Dec 15, 2005)

Known issue that started at midnight GMT last night. Setting your clock back will work around the problem. At least according to a CS rep that someone on the Tivo forums, they are aware of the issue.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526322#post9526322


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!!

Thanks for the tip!

I reset my PC's clock to yesterday (2/15/2013) and the TiVo Desktop Transfers now work perfectly from all three TiVos.

mlchiles

1 TiVo Series 3 OLED Unit (Hacked 2TB)
2 TiVo Premier XL4 (Elite) 
Velocity Micro PC (512GB SSD and 12TB HDD Storage)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I found a set and forget work around for TiVo Desktop that doesn't involve changing the clock. See this post for details.


----------



## mchiles (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Morac!! Your work around works perfectly!


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

John Hilla: When I use either Tivo Desktop or Pytivo, you are not allowing me to transfer files over anymore.. Says error 400. I am rebooting my box now, but unclear what has changed. IS there any issue on Tivo's server end with the Mind server blocking transfers?
Lisa: As of February 16th 2013, the TiVoToGo feature of the TiVo Desktop application for Windows PCs is temporarily unavailable and no longer allows transfers from the DVR to the PC. All TiVoToGo-compatible TiVo DVRs are affected. We are aware of the issue and apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. We are working to restore this feature as soon as possible.

While we work to restore this feature, a workaround is available to restore functionality. To transfer content from the DVR to the PC, please adjust the date on the Windows PC to a date prior to February 16th 2013. Please note that other programs and applications that depend on the Windows date and time settings may be impacted. Once the content has been transferred, it is strongly recommended that you restore the date and time settings to the current date.

Other features within the TiVo Desktop application, other on-box DVR features, and Stream-related features are not affected.

John Hilla: 
oh so this is a time server issue.. lovely. can hardly wait to see what happens when we Spring Forward
Lisa: Yeah, sorry about that.

At least all that is needing is to reset Date/Time on Desktop and not the TiVo itself otherwise we would all be asking the same question.. HOw?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jhilla said:


> John Hilla: When I use either Tivo Desktop or Pytivo, you are not allowing me to transfer files over anymore.. Says error 400.


pyTivo has been patched to work around the bug. Update! 



> _oh so this is a time server issue_


No, not at all. The issue is some brain-dead software on the TiVo that sends out a fixed date (that's now in the past) for the "expires" field of a cookie. The date is hardwired (spelled out in ASCII in the tivoapp binary); it doesn't matter what time the TiVo thinks it currently is.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> pyTivo has been patched to work around the bug. Update!
> 
> No, not at all. The issue is some brain-dead software on the TiVo that sends out a fixed date (that's now in the past) for the "expires" field of a cookie. The date is hardwired (spelled out in ASCII in the tivoapp binary); it doesn't matter what time the TiVo thinks it currently is.


Hey William, is the patched update on your Fork or is it inside the Pytivo download page? I admit, I was impatient and dare I say I reinstalled Tivo Desktop Plus to see they were blocking 3rd party. But nah, it was just broken in general. I suppose the rumor about the next TD could be true, another release in the works. Yet Tivo Beta claimed there would be no further updates as to be determined as a needed basis. I Guess they feel Pytivo and KMTTG fills the void.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

All my changes are in my fork, which is linked to from the download page, so I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## jhilla (May 13, 2011)

I forgot that although a few forks are listed on the download page of "Pytivo" yours is the most recently updated. So your right.


----------

